# Tem mais samba a maldade que a ferida



## GamblingCamel

Chico Buarque : TEM MAIS SAMBA



> Tem mais samba no encontro que na espera
> *Tem mais samba a maldade que a ferida*
> Tem mais samba no porto que na vela
> Tem mais samba o perdão que a despedida



MALDADE:
1. Qualidade ou condição de quem é mau
4. Pop. Travessura, traquinada, reinação: As crianças fazem maldade com os animais
5. Rio Grande do Sul: Pus proveniente de ferida

On the Net: 
"Você foi a maldade que só me fez bem. Permitir-se recordar, chorar, ter saudade. 
Um dia a ferida cicatriza e você, de tão acostumada com ela, acaba por esquecê-la."

Is the _maldade_ lyric referring to the kind of  "sweet pain" (saudade), or "dark mood" that draws one to samba?
The RS definition 3 ~ pus from a wound ~ seems to be in line with that kind of figurative interpretation.

Comments, anyone?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Gambler, 
O texto evoca conotações um tanto quanto poéticas, ou seja, extremamente subjetivas. Eu, por exemplo, entendo o "tem mais samba" como sendo algo como "há mais sentimento".

Há mais sentimento em quem magoa do que em quem é magoado.

Quem faz uma maldade, magoa, machuca experimenta uma carga emotiva maior do que a da vítima de sua maldade.

Bem, é assim que eu sinto. Outros talvez têm uma percepção diferente da minha...


----------



## anaczz

GOODVIEW said:


> Gambler,
> O texto evoca conotações um tanto quanto poéticas, ou seja, extremamente subjetivas. Eu, por exemplo, entendo o "tem mais samba" como sendo algo como "há mais sentimento".
> 
> Há mais sentimento em quem magoa do que em quem é magoado.
> 
> Quem faz uma maldade, magoa, machuca experimenta uma carga emotiva maior do que a da vítima de sua maldade.
> 
> Bem, é assim que eu sinto. Outros talvez têm uma percepção diferente da minha...


 
Muito bem visto!


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Há mais sentimento em quem magoa do que em quem é magoado.
> 
> Quem faz uma maldade, magoa, machuca experimenta uma carga emotiva maior do que a da vítima de sua maldade.



I created this thread 2 days ago and drew not a single response. I was beginning to wonder if the question might be unanswerable.
Finally, a gentleman valiantly enters the thread. 

So, GV, you're focusing on the core definition of MALDADE: EVILNESS.
That gives me something to reflect upon. Thank you.

EDIT: and I see that gentle Ana has zig zagged her way into the thread too. TY, ZZ.


----------



## Joca

anaczz said:


> Muito bem visto!


 
Faz sentido o que Goodview está dizendo, mas, mesmo assim, o verso ainda mantém certo grau de obscuridade - pelo menos para mim. Pode ser até que o poeta tenha usado "ferida" por questões de rima, sei lá. Acho que só mesmo o Chico Buraque poderia explicar, hehehe, mas repito: a explicação do Goodview "se non è vera, è ben trovata".


----------



## Joca

GamblingCamel said:


> ...
> 
> *EDIT: and I see that gentle Ana has zig zagged her way into the thread too. TY, ZZ.*


 
So have I, Gambling, but rather as a Devil's Advocate.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> So have I, Gambling, but rather as a Devil's Advocate.


Oh .. you're a Judge's Council, JC.


----------



## anaczz

Joca said:


> Faz sentido o que Goodview está dizendo, mas, mesmo assim, o verso ainda mantém certo grau de obscuridade - pelo menos para mim. Pode ser até que o poeta tenha usado "ferida" por questões de rima, sei lá. Acho que só mesmo o Chico Buraque poderia explicar, hehehe, mas repito: a explicação do Goodview "se non è vera, è ben trovata".


É verdade, Joca, claro que um texto desses é muito subjetivo. A começar pelo "tem mais samba" que, para o autor e para cada um de nós, pode evocar sentidos diferentes. Principalmente vindo de um Chico Buarque, cuja poesia tanto pode estar falando de vivências pessoais, de constatação de emoções alheias, de posicionamento dele ou dos outros perante os fatos e às vezes pode nem estar falando de nada que ele sinta, em particular (lembra quando ele disse que, para escrever Passaredo, pegou um livro com nomes de aves e foi jogando os nomes para construir um poema para a música de Francis Hime? E que, aliás, ele detesta passarinhos...).

Provavelmente por isso, GC, todos ficaram a espera de um heroi que arriscasse uma interpretação...


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Provavelmente por isso, GC, todos ficaram a espera de um heroi que arriscasse uma interpretação...



Ana, _non esagerare_! Tô mais pra cara de pau!


----------



## Audie

GC, você já pode dizer pro GV: '_Meu herói!_'


----------



## marta12

Eu não interpreto da mesma maneira..

Quase, e digo quase por não ter a certeza absoluta, todos os poemas do Chico são de alguma forma de intervenção.
Para mim, nesta quadra ele, chama a atenção para aquilo que a sociedade mais valoriza, erradamente.

Valoriza mais o criminoso do que a vítima.

Um "porto" tem geralmente a conotação de "porto de abrigo" de quem está amarrado, de quem não quer partir.

Por isso a sociedade valoriza mais quem não arrisca do que quem perte à aventura, do que quem é aventureiro, na vida.
No entanto é engraçado como junta frases poéticas, que teoricamente serão correctas, com outras que o não são.

E como é evidente, a minha interpretação pode estar completamente errada.


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> Quase, e digo quase por não ter a certeza absoluta, todos os poemas do Chico são de alguma forma de intervenção.


What does "intervenção" mean in respect to a poet or songwriter. Is it what we call "involvement" or "engagement" in EN (political activism, social critique) ?
TY Marta for joining in. I'd been wondering what you might have said in the first comment that you deleed.


----------



## marta12

Era mais ou menos o que disse agora, Gambling.

Mas Calculava que a minha interpretação deveria ser diferente das dos brasileiros, e ...enfiim, pensei que deveriam ser eles a interpretar um poema do Chico Buarque.

Intervenção, no sentido que lhe dei, e como nós em Portugal chamamos a este tipo de poemas ou canções, é isso mesmo, Gambling.

Há pouco, falei de criminoso, e  não me referia muito ao assassino, mas mais ao que suborna e que é vigarista versus o que é  honesto.


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> Mas Calculava que a minha interpretação deveria ser diferente das dos brasileiros, e ...enfiim, pensei que deveriam ser eles a interpretar um poema do Chico Buarque.



I have a different view. I don't really think of the song as "Brazilian."
To me it's text, aligned with musical rhythm. Surely, a decoding strategy making use of the Portuguese language and Brazilian culture is useful. But that's only one possible strategy.
Anyway, the C. Buarque song is from the 1960's, it's over 40 years old. It's now common property of the whole globe.


----------



## marta12

Ah! Nao sabia que era de 1960.
Então, em plena ditadura, faz sentido o que eu disse e ainda faz mais sentido que ele misture com frases politicamente correctas e que use o samba para  torná-la ainda de mais difícil comprensão.

A música do Chico sempre foi do todo o mundo.

E em relação ao «porto» também, porque o Chico Buarque esteve exilado, foi o aventureiro que não quis viver naquele clima e foi muito criticado por isso.


----------



## anaczz

Mais um ponto de vista, de _Adélia Bezerra de Meneses, _citado pelo do jornalista Humberto Werneck no _Songbook_ "Chico Buarque, letra e música":
_" podemos apontar que se privilegia aquilo que é mais concreto, que se aproxima mais da viabilidade de um contato, tudo aquilo que anula a distância. Assim, privilegia-se o encontro, em detrimento da espera (que é virtualidade); o porto, lugar da chegada, e não a vela; o perdão (possibilidade de reencontro) e não a despedida, que é separação, etc. "Tem mais samba nas mãos do que nos olhos": aqui também o critério do contato e da materialidade dominou. As mãos, órgãos do tato, entram em contato com a matéria, a nível de pele, e de seu objeto apreendem uma gama de sensações: textura, calor e frio, umidade e secura, maciez e rigidez. O olhar é mais "espiritualizado" do que o tato. "Tem mais samba" aquilo que é mais concreto; que propicia a possibilidade de uma transmissão energética, a nível de corpo._
_Vejamos onde mais radica essa "concretude": no chão, no som que vem da rua, no homem que trabalha: preocupação com o "popular" na lírica de Chico Buarque?_
_Mas o que importa aqui é que "samba" é sinônimo de amor e felicidade, e "sambar" é a grande proposta do poeta"_

Essa música é de dezembro de 1964. A ditadura militar ainda engatinhava (8 meses), no seu primeiro governo, o mais brando, e ainda não havia mostrado toda sua cara feia. 
Quanto à consistência da intervenção do Chico, há muito que se diga. Como no caso da música "Passaredo" que eu citei, que fez com que as pessoas passassem a ver o Chico em mais uma frente de intevenção, a questão ambiental, defendendo a natureza. Isso até ele declarar, em entrevista na televisão, que apenas juntou nomes de aves de forma a construir uma poesia, que detesta animais em geral e que havia saboreado uma deliciosa capivara (carne de caça) ao som de passaredo.
Tem mais samba foi escrita em uma noite, sob encomenda para um programa de TV e é considerada uma das primeiras músicas dele. 
Poesia, às vezes, é assim, não é? Cada um vê com a própria alma e atribui sentidos que podem estar bem distantes da intenção do autor.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> "Tem mais samba" aquilo que é mais concreto; que propicia a possibilidade de uma transmissão energética, a nível de corpo.
> Mas o que importa aqui é que "samba" é sinônimo de amor e felicidade, e "sambar" é a grande proposta do poeta"


That's how I intuitively interpreted the song. However, I didn't understand how specific Brazilian PT words fit into the general meaning. Thanks ANA.

BTW, does the Aulete def 5. for MALDADE (Rio Grande do Sul: Pus proveniente de ferida) have any role in the song? Pus is definitely an example of concrete imagery.


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> BTW, does the Aulete def 5. for MALDADE (Rio Grande do Sul: Pus proveniente de ferida) have any role in the song? Pus is definitely an example of concrete imagery.


Não acredito muito, pois esse significado me parece ser bem regional (eu não conhecia). Mas não é impossível, até faria bastante sentido...


----------



## marta12

ora vêem? estava enganada!


----------

